# Wer darf Beiträge schicken...



## dirk an (9. Februar 2004)

Habt Ihr ein Interesse an meinen Drachkowitch Bericht für euer Magazin?

Dirk


----------



## Franky (9. Februar 2004)

Moin Dirk,

Beiträge darf jeder schreiben und schicken... Was wir schon alles hatten (bis Januar 2004) kannst Du hier nachlesen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.doks-pages.de/index.php?id=archiv
Unter anderem ist da der Selbstbau von einem Drachkovitch-System und die Verwendung dabei:
http://www.anglerpraxis.doks-pages.de/index.php?id=fischenmitsystem
Aber - schau mal durch, da ist bestimmt noch was nicht drin, was Du für uns hast... :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2004)

Wir haben grundsätzlich Interesse an allem von allen!!
Es gibt genügend Stoff von Anglern und rund ums Angeln der von den "normalen" Zeitschriften noch nicht oder noch nichtso veröffentlicht wurde.
Und wie das Anglerboard selbst will auch das Magazin hier den ganz normalen Anglern eine Plattform bieten, wo man solche Sachen veröffentlichen kann.

Bitte daran denken (um es uns "Arbeitenden" leichter zu machen):
Text als Worddokuent, DinA4, Schrift Times New Roman, Grösse 12.
Fotos bitte extra als jpg., zip. oder rar. - Datei, mit Anmerkungen im Text wo welches Foto hingehören soll (weil wir nämlich nicht hellsehen können)

Und dann das Ganze ab an:
Magazin@Anglerboard.de


----------



## dirk an (9. Februar 2004)

*ok*

aber soll ich es nicht schon in html schicken ist schon formatiert und muss von euch nur kopiert werden ..ich schicke es einfach mal..

Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2004)

Bitte nicht als Html formatiert schicken!!
Wir müssen ja immer noch die Anzeigen unserer Sponsoren mit einbauen.
Da ist es einfacher, wenn wir als Vorlage ein Worddokument haben.
Danke)


----------

